# NightCrawler Bedding and Food



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I broke this thread off of the worms one because there may be some who are interested in this specific topic, and it will be easier to find in a search for the future.

What have you been most successful in growing BIG, FAT, and JUICY nightcrawlers with? (bedding, and food) Everyone share your wisdom please.  

Man, I hope that dirt isn't a favorite! It's a royal pain leaning over my high sided boat to wash each one.( Before someone says it, I know there's an easier way) They pull so nice and clean from moss.....  

- Jim


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well when I used to mess with crawlers, I would raise them in dirt mixed with leaves and shredded newspaper. I would feed them corn meal and a large coke.......LOL......J/K on the coke..............Rich


----------

